# How is Full HD LED IPS TV different from FULL HD LED?



## ishan_kkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello friends!
I want to know that how is IPS TV different from LED?

I am getting a 43 inches FULL HED LED TV for 32k at amazon. Is it OK? Here's the link - LG 43LH516A 109 cm Full HD LED IPS TV: Amazon.in: Electronic

But this has only 1 HDMI Port and 1 usb! Is it sufficient guys? My main purpose is to watch TV only, through HD set top box. No other Use! My Budget is 30-35k!

Or should I go for this one? But this is 32 inches Only! Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

Preferred Brands - SONY OR LG!

Pls. help me choose guys! 

Thanks!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 2, 2016)

IPS gives you extra viewing angles

ips led vs non ips led tv - Google Searc


----------



## mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

LED refers to the backlight of the screen, i.e. the source of light. The other common alternative is fluorescent lights(CCFL), which are cheaper and generally inferior.

IPS on the other hand is the panel type. It refers to the mechanism the 'liquid crystals' use to block or pass through light in order to produce colours and patterns on screen to generate the picture. Other alternatives are TN and VA.

IPS has vibrant and accurate colours, along with high viewing angles. For TVs IPS is definitely the preferred choice.

BTW looking at the specs, both these models are LED backlit FHD IPS panels. Base your decision on consumer reviews and brand trust.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 2, 2016)

mobo said:


> LED refers to the backlight of the screen, i.e. the source of light. The other common alternative is fluorescent lights(CCFL), which are cheaper and generally inferior.
> 
> IPS on the other hand is the panel type. It refers to the mechanism the 'liquid crystals' use to block or pass through light in order to produce colours and patterns on screen to generate the picture. Other alternatives are TN and VA.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the informative and useful reply! Then, when both are LED backlit FHD IPS panels, then I should definitely go for the 43 inches one na? Because the rates for both of them are same, one is of 32 inches and the other one of 43 inches.

Or is there any drawback in this model of 43 inches available at Amazon? Can you pls chk and tell..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 2, 2016)

There are many scenario for size..
*icdn3.digitaltrends.com/image/tv-viewing-distance-02-625x625.jpg
As per this choose your tv size.

In my case i have nearsighted vision (minus no.) so 32 inch tv i watch from 4-5 feet distance.

decide size of TV - Google Searc


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> There are many scenario for size..
> *icdn3.digitaltrends.com/image/tv-viewing-distance-02-625x625.jpg
> As per this choose your tv size.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

How is this model ? Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co Is it better than this LG Model? Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co


----------

